# Anyone been to the Cherokee Indian Reservation?



## scteenhunter13 (Nov 5, 2009)

i would like to know
me and my dad go up there about 4 times a year to trout fish
and last time we went campgrounds were so expensive, we parked at the mcdonalds and slept in the truck for 3 nights
just wondering if anyone knows of any inexpensive campgrounds in cherokee?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 5, 2009)

Live just a few miles from it. Get out of the tourist trap and hit some of the surrounding areas to camp-any national forest is free camping about anywhere except areas posted against camping. There's a national park campground (Smokemont) just above the rez, but it's often full unless you come early in the week. Less crowded one at Balsam Mountain off the parkway between Cherokee and Maggie Valley. On the rez, the KOA in Big Cove is one of the cheaper campgrounds. You could look around out between Cherokee and Bryson City, also.


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Nov 5, 2009)

NCHillbilly said:


> Live just a few miles from it. Get out of the tourist trap and hit some of the surrounding areas to camp-any national forest is free camping about anywhere except areas posted against camping. There's a national park campground (Smokemont) just above the rez, but it's often full unless you come early in the week. Less crowded one at Balsam Mountain off the parkway between Cherokee and Maggie Valley. On the rez, the KOA in Big Cove is one of the cheaper campgrounds. You could look around out between Cherokee and Bryson City, also.



haha well we drive by the KOA going down big cove to go fishin and lets just say thats not our kind of place, little to crowded. ever been to the mingo falls campground???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep-been there. None of those tourist trap campgrounds are my kind of place. I like to get out by myself in the woods somewhere to camp personally.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Nov 6, 2009)

You could try Round Bottom a couple of miles up Straight Fork in the park. Permit needed and can be acquired at the ranger station. This is primitive camping if that is your kind of place.


----------



## westgaDAWGFAN (Nov 7, 2009)

*Cheerokee camping*

Went up there this past May, camped at Indian Creek Campground. Had a good time , fished right there on Bunches creek caught limit every day.Check out thier website for info.


----------



## NC Hunter (Nov 7, 2009)

On the Res:

(Links)

Indian Creek
Jellystone
KOA
Happy Holiday

Just off the Res:

Smokemont
Ela Campground
Fort Wilderness
Flaming Arrow
Kirkland Creek
Adventure Trail

Dispersed camping in the national forest would be my first choice but unfortunately not much national forest land near Cherokee for dispersed camping. You have to get off the Res and into the Bryson City or Sylva areas, but it is "in the area."
Nantahala National Forest Map

Like said above, most of the campgrounds on the Res are expensive and crowded. If I were to stay on the Res, I'd try Indian Creek. Off the Res, Smokemont would be my choice.

Enjoy your fishing and don't forget to take some pictures of the elk when you're up.


----------

